# Cleaning grips



## woundedknee (Aug 12, 2008)

I have a pair of mid-fifties Schwinn grips (green) that are discolored on the tops. Any remedies or secret potions to clean them up ?


----------



## sensor (Aug 12, 2008)

soap and water(dont know what the discoloration is though......faded?grease and dirt? rust stains?)works great with a bit of scrubbing


----------



## mrMoo77 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Grips*

What material are your grips made of? Vinyl? Leather? Rubber? These do not rust of course. Use some vinyl cleaner to bring back the shine.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 13, 2008)

sadly it has been my experience that once the plastic used in these is burned there is no getting it back. you can make them look better by a thorough cleaning but once the die is gone it is sadly gone. for cleaning I use a bucket I got at the local 99 cent store with warm water and dish soap. sometimes I use a small amount of bleach, like for white grips. let the grips soak for a bit then I use a nail brush (you know for scrubbing your finger nails like after working on the car?)to scrub them off. don't use bleach on the clear or glitter grips.
Scott


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Aug 13, 2008)

I like simple green and a warm bucket of water... But nothing seems to help light colored or white grips once they are sun bleached.... Plus you have nothing but sun up there... Goodluck Haus


----------



## JLarkin (Aug 23, 2008)

I cleaned some white Schwinns today with Purple Power degreaser and an old toothbrush.  They really cleaned up but they were sunfaded in spots also.


----------

